# Norco team trials



## crazy_guy (9. Februar 2003)

Hallo,
Ich würde mir sehr gerne den Norco team trials Rahmen kaufen nur gibt es den in Europa ja nicht... Da kam mir die Idee einen ähmnlichen Rahmen zu kaufen. Kennt ihr einen der von der Geometrie gleich wäre... Will den so aufbauen wie Teamfahrer Ryan Leech also mit Federgabel (Z2). Ja ja ich weiss an ein trial gehört normalerweise ne Starrgabel aber ich möchte auf jeden Fall Federweg. MEine Handgelenke werden es mir danken. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Februar 2003)

Kauf dir nen billigen Chaka Cross Country Rahmen derso ist genau die selbe Scheißgeometrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. Februar 2003)

Musst mal mit der Geometrie von Pulcro vergleichen......

denk mal das ist ungefähr gleich....


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Februar 2003)

Ähhm NE


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. Februar 2003)

Pulcro soviel ich jetze im Kopf habe dazu...
Lenkwinkel 71Grad
Steuerrohr 110mm
Radstand 1040mm
Kettenstreben 400mm
Innenlager auf Nabenhöhe

Das is noch ne gute Geometrie aber der Norco mit seinen heutzutage viel zu langen Kettenstreben und Innenlager unter 0... ich weiß ja nicht mein fall ist es nicht!!! Auch son Flacher Lenkwinkel find ich nicht gut...

Ronny


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Februar 2003)

De kanste Kiggen


----------



## aramis (10. Februar 2003)

@Ronny: 71° wären ganz gut für dich. Da würdest du in der Sektion nicht ständig über den Lenker gehen.


----------



## Trialmatze (10. Februar 2003)




----------



## gonzo_trial (10. Februar 2003)

Ich finds aber gut wenn der Lenker fast überm Vorderrad ist dann hebt sich das Hinterrad so leicht an 

Ich geh doch nich übern Lenker... hab ich glaube erst 1mal gemacht oder 2mal? k.a....


----------



## aramis (10. Februar 2003)




----------



## crazy_guy (11. Februar 2003)

Wie wär es denn mitm Sidekick???? zu schwer? Wills halt son Mischmasch zwischen trial und streetn.. deshalb ja auch die Z2.. So wie Ryan Leech halt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Februar 2003)

Der Sidekick währ ja noch schlimmer!


----------



## crazy_guy (11. Februar 2003)

HAbt ihr denn keinen Plan was für einen Rahmen ich da nehmen könnte? Die Pulcrodinger sind mir zu teuer... Ich mein es muss hieri n Europa doch Rahmen geben die wie das Norco ein Mix zwischen trial und street darstellen. Fahre halt gerne trial und hüpfe gern durch die Gegend will aber auch nicht auf ne Federgabel verzichten.....


----------



## aramis (11. Februar 2003)

Wenn das so ist, dann langt der Norco doch vollkommen zu.

Laut Gonzo bauen die Echo-Gabeln 425mm hoch. Folglich spricht doch nix dagegen, einen Echo mit Federgabel zu fahren, oder wie seht ihr das??? Dann könntest du (c_guy) z. B. ein Echo Urban mit ner Z2 fahren. Die Federgabel sollte dann aber wirklich nicht allzu hoch bauen, sagen wir mal: max. 80mm

Die 26"-Rahmen von Monty sind auch federgabeltauglich, aber für street fahren wohl nicht so toll. Brisa habsch wohl auch schon mit Federgabel gesehen...


----------



## Trialmatze (11. Februar 2003)

Jepp....nimm dann so nen Urban und knall ne Federgabel rein. Besprich das aber vorher nochmal mit dem Jan. Ist vielleicht besser. 
Sicherlich ist das Norco gut für deine Zwecke geeignet, aber dann musst du es dir halt importieren 

Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (11. Februar 2003)

Das pic vom Brisa habsch auch gesehen...

Matze


----------



## aramis (11. Februar 2003)

lol
man soll ja noch damit trialen können und nicht daul oder donwhill...

Dachte eher an sowas:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Februar 2003)

Jo bei Echo is halt so das du eh mittlerweile nen flacheren Lenkwinkel hast und das innenlager bei 425mm auf 0 ist bei planet x währe beim zebdi (gibts ja wieder nen vertrieb...) das innenlager mit normaler stargabel etwas unter 0 ist also auch mit etwas längerer gabel gut fahrbar. und mehr als 80mm Federweg würd ich aber nicht nehmen! Aber fahr dann nen Flacheren Vorbau 0 oder 10Grad und bei City und Street so um die 90mm Länge Würd ich jetzt mal empfehlen mitnem Geraden Triallenker! Mitnem Downhillenker in jedem fall nen 0 grad!

Is aber nur Empfehlung von mir weil ich mic mit sowas lange beschäftigt habe...

Ronny


----------



## aramis (11. Februar 2003)

Ok, ich hab mich damit noch länger beschäftigt als der Ronny, und finde, dass der Vorbau mindestens 15° haben müsste 

@Ronny:
Hör bitte auf, Leuten, die du noch nie gesehen hast, ne Vorbau-Geo zu empfehlen. Du magst es flacher, andere mögen es steiler, mancheiner fährt lieber einen längeren und ein anderer  mags wieder kurz.
Und auf diesem Planeten gibt´s zum Glück nicht nur Ronnys.


Auszug aus dem Brockhaus:
Ronny, der 1.) langer schlacksiger Typ mit nem viel zu kurzen Fahrrad; findet dass 180er Scheiben schei$e sind, weil sie nicht so kewl aussehen wie 160er; glaubt, dass Zoo-Gabeln nicht an sein Devil passen, weil sie nicht blau gepulvert sind; will sich ne neue CK kaufen, weil die alte ihm farblich nicht mehr gefällt; kreischt wie ein Mädchen; hat beim Trialen immer eine Brotbüchse mit von Mutti geschmierten Butterstullen dabei; springt 7 Paletten auf´s Hinterrad, fällt aber immer wieder nach hinten runter; kennt alle Bikeworkshops, Hersteller-Websites und trialbezogene Bikedaten auswendig 2.) Schimpfwort für jmd., der extrem übertrieben, auf Leichtbau und den Style seines Bikes achtet, bzw. das teuerste Bike am Spot hat und gern über alles mögliche rumdiskutiert...


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Februar 2003)

mit dem Teil ausm Brockhaus hasdu nur fast recht...  

bzl Zoogabel... die würde an nen neuen Rahmen halt besser passen 

bzl Schnitten die mache ich selber!

bzl CK da würd ich mirs umspeichen ersparen sondern gleich neueinspeichen...

bzl Ich kreische wie ein mädchen? Noch nie gehört... 

bzl 7 Paletten aufs Hinterrad. das Problem ist das ich manchmal zu langsam bin udn bei den 7 Paletten bin ich halt immer an der kante mit dem Reifen bei gezogener Bremse langgeschrammt und bin deshalb nicht optimal oben gelandet...

bzl Das Mit Auswendigwissen ist nich nur bei Fahrradtechnik so geht bei Auto, Aquarium Computer... weiter eben alles was mich interessiert...

bzl Schimpfwort is doch wohl nich dein ernst!? 

Und wer ist es wer immer auf Streit aus ist!?


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Februar 2003)

Ahso und ich meinte Flachen Vorbau weil die Gabel ja schon extrem lang ist...


----------



## Trialmatze (11. Februar 2003)

@ Aramis

  ...einfach 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. Februar 2003)

Jaja lacht nur 

Wenn wir uns am Wochenende sehn gibts eine auf die 12  

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (11. Februar 2003)

Vielleicht auch net  

Matze


----------



## crazy_guy (11. Februar 2003)

Danke LEute für die vielen Antworten. Nun hab ich die Qual der Wahl. Wenn ich mich entschieden habe melde ich mich.


----------



## crazy_guy (13. Februar 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe nächste WOche Urlaub und werde nach Berlin fahren. Da wird es doch sicherlich Adressen geben, die solche bikes führen oder???? (das Vorgeschlagene)...
Da könnte ich dann ja auch probefahren.....
Greetz


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Februar 2003)

glaub ich kaum!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Februar 2003)

Nee also hier kriegst du garantiert nicht einen Trialrahmen! Das kannste knicken!


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

Hi! 

Ich will hier ja net angeben oder so. Aber ein bisschen stolz bin ich schon da es die rahmen in europa ja wirklich kaum gibt!
Ich habe 2 nagelneue Ryan Leech Signature Frames hier rumstehen!!! Das ist der geilste rahmen ever!!!
Kauf dir nix anderes...lass dir lieber von mir so einen Rahmen besorgen! ;-)







Mein Bike ist fast fertig...ich finde nirgendwo die MZ AtomRace Gabel die der Ryan fährt. Gibts net mehr!







Meld dich einfach mal bei mir wenn du interesse hast!


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)




----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

witzbold


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

hast die aus USA oder Canada mitgebracht oder wie?


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

ich habe einen typen aus canada kennen gerlernt. den kannte ich vorher auch nicht. das hat schon gut überwindung gekostet geld für 2 frames + PlazPads an jemanden zu schicken den man nicht kennt. aber mein vertrauen ist ja zum glück nicht missbraucht worden! der meinte halt das er noch jede menge hat und auch immer welche besorgen kann...


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

das is nich zufällig der Desmond Lee?


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

huh, wer issen des?     

müsste ich den kennen?


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

den Desmond Lee kenn ich ausm ICQ, is auch aus Canada, der macht trial-filmproduktionen und kennt den Ryan gut, fährt ab und zu mit dem etc.... Hätt ja sein können dass der des zufällig is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

du kennst jemand der mittem Ryan schonmal zusammen fährt.... heul    mag auch mittem ryan fahrn


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

ich kenn den ja nur ausm ICQ..


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

na immer hin...



------------------------------------------
SUCHE "ALEX DX32"


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

hey cool, voll des 2er Gespräch hier  wollen wir uns ma näher kennenlernen?


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

des hob i mi auch schoa gedacht.  gibt bestimmt ärger wenn ma hier den thread so zu "müllen" !    geh mal lieber schlafen!!! 


 


---------------------------------------
SUCHE "ALEX DX32"


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

naaa, ich will dich doch nich verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Ich muss zugeben, dass mir das Bike optisch sehr gut gefällt...abgesehen von der Kurbel  


Signature................hmm.................(fährt man damit besser?) 

Matze


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

bin es bis jetzt noch nicht gefahren.  

aber ein bisschen macht so ne signature bestimmt was aus... 

was hast du gegen die kurbel   


-----------------------------------------------------
SUCHE "ALEX DX32"


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Also was ich gegen die Kurbel hab is ja wohl offensichtlich. Gut sagen wir mal so...ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, aber sieh dir doch bitte mal den Rockring an. Der ist doch viel zu groß! Oder siehst du das anders?

MAtze


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

ja klar, wenn du ihn im verhältnis zum kleinsten ritzel siehst...dann ja. aber hinter dem rockring is ja noch ein größeres ritzel! deshalb kann er ja gar net kleiner dimensioniert werden....leider


----------



## TrialatAustria (14. Februar 2003)

@Schlingsi

Wieviel zahlst du den für den Norco Rahmen?

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

unter 400 euro! das muss an genauigkeit reichen...


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

boa.. der is doch "vom LKW gefallen".. gibs zu..


----------



## TrialatAustria (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo

Mit oder ohne Gabel?

Bis dann
Sebi


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo

mit gabel


Tschöö


----------



## tobsen (14. Februar 2003)

wenn ich nich wüsst, dass des n trialrahmen sein soll, dann würd ich sagen, des is kein trialrahmen  

die geo is ja wohl absolut ungeeignet.
mit sowas mach ich ne gemütliche alpentour.
oder kann mir einer sagen, was da trialspezifisch sein soll??

greez
tobi

ps.
Das ist MEINE Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Februar 2003)

Die Meinung teile ich mit dir 100Prozent...

Matze... weißt noch wie sich dein Dualfaces Rahmen Getriealt hat? Die ham in etwa die gleiche Geometrie!


----------



## crazy_guy (14. Februar 2003)

Dann frage ich mich warum so ein Freak wie Ryan sich den Rahmen so aufbauen lässt... gut, er könnte wahrscheinlich mitm Hollandrad abrocken aber wenn es mit ner "richtigen" Trialgeometrie leichter ist frage ich mich warum er keine will....


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

Ja das ist wohl korrekt mit der Geometrie. Aber da ich ja eh ne Federgabel drauf knall und damit überwiegend Street rocken werde bin ich mit dieser Geometrie sehr Glücklich.
Und was mit dem Frame so alles möglich ist kann man ja fast in jedem Video sehen.  
Der Chefrocker Jeff Lenosky fährt auf nem Giant XTC. Käm ich nie drauf son Teil zum Trialen zu nehmen.  
Aber bei ihm funzt es ja auch.
Es gibt da ja immer verschiedene Meinungen...und das is auch gut so!


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Februar 2003)

Beeil dich ma was mim Aufbau  
Will den endlich ma Probefahrn 

Was wird es wiegen


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

also genau weiss ich es noch net. laut meinen berechnungen müsste die erste zahl wohl ne 9 sein!  
alles andere würd mich wundern!


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *also genau weiss ich es noch net. laut meinen berechnungen müsste die erste zahl wohl ne 9 sein!
> alles andere würd mich wundern! *



Wie erste zahl ne 9  
90 Kg? 
Klär mich auf


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Februar 2003)

Poste mal ne Partsliste...

im biketrials Forum glaube is einer densein Norco wiegt irgendwo bei 12kg


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Februar 2003)

natürlich net 90 sondern 9,X!

die partliste kommt wenns bike fertig ist. dann kann ich es ja auch erst wiegen. 

vielleicht hab ich mich ja auch verrechnet


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Februar 2003)

Was ne Leichtbauprinte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

@ Ronny

Stimmt ich hab mit nem Dual Faces angefangen und das war eigentlich geil! Wenn jemand nen Zwischending sucht, dann soll er sich ruhig etwas in dieser Richtung besorgen. Ich hatte keine Probs, wobei man natürlich schon sagen muss, dass es sich mit Trialgeo besser trialt! 

Du wirst morgen schon sehen, wie uns der Morelli an manchen Sachen wieder abzockt. Der fährt echt geil mit so nem Kinesis Rahmen. Kann aber sein, dass er nun nen anderen hat...i don't know, aber wir werden es morgen sehen! 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Februar 2003)

Ich muß erstmal wissen ob da schnee liegt... vieleicht hätt ich meine felge dochnochmal flexen solln hmmm is nurnoc hganz leicht rauh aber dadurch das die jetze nichtmehr quietscht und trotzdem passabel zieht...


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Mach dir doch net so ne Platte wegen so a bisl Schnee....was gehtn ab! Die Dresdner pissen sich doch auch net so in die Hosen. 
Anflexen kannste immer noch! Und ich wüßte auch keinen Moment, an dem deine HR Bremse net gezogen hat...zumindest in LE!
Also mach dich jetzt net fertig!

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Februar 2003)

Mach ich dochnicht... außer das mein Bike so ******* aussieht mit Rote Reifne hinten Schwarze vorne Schwarze Felge vorne Silberne Hinten...


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Du denkst, dass dein Bike ******* aussieht...dann pass mal auf! 

Ich habe Bremsen- und Winterbedingt mein Bike umbauen müssen. Vorn fahr ich wieder mit abgekratzter P-Bone, mit der man den Steuersatz net ordentlich spannen kann.
Dann fahre ich nen VR, wo nichtmal Shimano draufsteht. Hat vielleicht nen Neuwert von 15 Euro und sieht voll ******* aus. Da habsch nur die Flanken angelfext und gut.
Da meine Alex zu breit ist, kann ich die V-Brake net recht einstellen. Die sieht aus wie behindert...so...und jetzt sag nochmal, dass dein Bike schei$e aussieht....dann klau ich es dir morgen....
Man letztens hatte Morelli, das weniger schöne Bike und nun  Ich fühl mich so schäbig  

Chris bleib lieber daheim...das kann ich niemanden antun 

Matze.....

...der sich morgen zum Affen macht


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Februar 2003)

*LOL* 

Mist irgendiwe denk ich gerade das meine Scheibe nicht richtig Entlüftet ist... geh ich raus und Entlüfte nochmals Profilaktisch!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Ich fasse es net!!!!!!!!!!!! 


ARAMIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Februar 2003)

Leute, ich muss morgen mit gebrochenen Hope Leerlauf fahren und ner 20 mal vernieteten Rohloff Trial Kette, ich sag euch ich hab eine angst vor dem ding , seit ihr überhaupt so street fahrer oder nur morgen mal? Ihr seit doch mehr so Wettkampf Natur Trialer oder? Frag nur so wegen beschaffen heiten...   was macht der so alles mit dem kinesis rahmen, hatte ich auch mal am anfang vor nem jahr


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Jo...der mit dem Kinesis Rahmen, Manuel Morelli, fährt echt gut. Wie die meisten Dresdner. Davon kannst du dich morgen selbst überzeugen. 
Ich kann nur von mir ausgehen und ich fahre morgen seit ner halben Ewigkeit wieder in der City. Also net lachen, wenns mal net so gut geht 

Natürlich werden wir morgen net nur City fahren. Wir fahren morgen beides und das fände ich dann auch fair den Anderen gegenüber!

Ich bin kein krasser Cityfreak und deswegen könnt ihr mir morgen mal wat zeigen 

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Februar 2003)

Naja ich will auch ned sagen damit ich der Street ******** Rocker ins ² bin (mag auch keine hohen Drops, hab ich sonst immer gemacht aber is nur material moschen, will schon mal n agresiver styler im street werden  aber so übelste speed bunny hops und hohe drops is net unbedingt was für mich, so wie am ende bei den trialkings der danny "hehe"), aber ich will morgen auf jeden fall mal bisl natur mitmachen, freu mich echt drauf, ham die da auch n skatepark oder ne quader irgendwo? Sind wir ja morgen 4 Devil fahrer, kewl


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Also in der Nähe vom Regina Park (4-5 Min entfernt) ist ne Art Skatepark. Was man da machen kann weißsch net, da ich mich net damit beschäftige! 
An der Blechbüchse is auch nen Skatepark. Wir können meinet wegen auch dort mal vorbeischauen!

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Februar 2003)

Ach müssen wir ned, wir holen die derbsten street skills raus und machen das was trialer machen....Trialen


----------

